# eminence speaker ID...?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey I have a black emi speaker here, no real ID, except a small sticker on the ceramic mag:

70777144

121208

67-94370977 G1


and stamped on the cone #: 1257-1


is this one of their GB12's?

thx!


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

bolero said:


> hey I have a black emi speaker here, no real ID, except a small sticker on the ceramic mag:
> 
> 70777144
> 
> ...


If there is a rubber ring around the magnet, try lifting it, directly in line with the terminals. There should be a sticker telling you what speaker it is, ohm rating etc.
Cheers
Tim


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

...it is an older speaker without the ring on the ceramic magnet...the sticker is right on the side of the speaker mag though, they probably include that info on the newer speakers?

thx for the response!!

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

www.loudspeakers.ca will know.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

